# Hello mellow fellows.



## Dionysos (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it would be reasonable to start my intro by saying simply 'hi' to all of you. 

I stumbled here from a Facebook's INFP-application, when one gal was there recommending personalitycafe.com. I must say, that this seems to be very pleasant community, and i'm looking forward discussing on this forum. I'm hoping to learn more about myself, and of course, you as well.

The first time when i did MBTI-test was 4 years ago, and i scored as INFP. The test what i had taken gave very non-descriptive outlook what about being INFP really even means, and i even forgot the whole issue. 
Three months ago, i stumbled to this test again, but with long accurate description about the INFP's whole personality profile and upsides and downsides of being INFP. Honestly, maybe the best thing that has happened to me in a while. 

I was astonished - my whole personality, in few pages, so accurate and true as it could be. Skeptical as i am, i didn't expect to get anything useful out from the tests like these, because i somehow saw MBTI pseudo-scientifical crap - but luckily, it seems i was wrong. I had always thought that i am somehow different because i have had few serious issues about coping with the world of extraversion and fighting against my almost unnaturally strong feelings all the time, feeling like being black sheep of the herd all the time. Realizing my type has helped me to see how my feelings and thoughts actually work, and i'm looking forwards to develope by abilities to cope with the outside world there, that has not been made for naive idealists like myself, at least it seems like so. I think few of people here can identify with my feelings.

Few facts about me. My name is Matias, and I'm male student from technical college of audio-visual arts from Finland, with strong ideals about personal freedom. I'm politically liberal what comes to very core defination of liberalism, and by religious views i'm for secular humanism and agnosticism, and i hold strong interest to philosophy. I'm kind of a open-minded person, who personally feels that "live and let live" is the best phrase ever producted by human vocal cords, and i hope you will find me rather nice when you get to know me. :happy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Dionysos said:


> I think it would be reasonable to start my intro by saying simply 'hi' to all of you.
> 
> I stumbled here from a Facebook's INFP-application, when one gal was there recommending personalitycafe.com. I must say, that this seems to be very pleasant community, and i'm looking forward discussing on this forum. I'm hoping to learn more about myself, and of course, you as well.
> 
> ...


I'm glad. I thought you were someone else.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Dionysos said:


> I think it would be reasonable to start my intro by saying simply 'hi' to all of you.
> 
> I stumbled here from a Facebook's INFP-application, when one gal was there recommending personalitycafe.com. I must say, that this seems to be very pleasant community, and i'm looking forward discussing on this forum. I'm hoping to learn more about myself, and of course, you as well.
> 
> ...



Greetings Matias! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We are happy to have another INFP here. I would love to go to your country one day. :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

You sound interesting so far. I think we will probably end up liking you. roud:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Yup I think you'll like it here  Welcome, Matias


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Matias.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Dionysos said:


> I think it would be reasonable to start my intro by saying simply 'hi' to all of you.
> 
> I stumbled here from a Facebook's INFP-application, when one gal was there recommending personalitycafe.com. I must say, that this seems to be very pleasant community, and i'm looking forward discussing on this forum. I'm hoping to learn more about myself, and of course, you as well.
> 
> ...



Greetings Dionysos - I'm Res. Welcome to the forums, and I look forward to the discussion you bring this forum.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Greetings. Enjoy your stay here. Try not to get too addicted. :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Greetings. Enjoy your stay here. Try not to get too addicted. :wink:


IMPOSSIBLE!!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lance, have you been lacing the coffee with illicit substances again? Don't you remember what happened the last time?

*takes a sip of his delicious cocaine coffee*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

*Sees a cop*....I don't know what your talking about Trope! :angry:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Some of the ol' moloko plus, eh? Please sir, I'd like some more.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Some of the ol' moloko plus, eh? Please sir, I'd like some more.


We are out! Sorry.:frustrating:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

But if you're willing to wait a few minutes and come around back, we may be able to find something for you.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance said:


> We are out! Sorry.:frustrating:


'Sokay, I'll find it...:wink:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Trope said:


> But if you're willing to wait a few minutes and come around back, we may be able to find something for you.


That'll be fine.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

You're not a cop, are you? You have to tell me or it's entrapment.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

She can be a news reporter.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course not. Would you happen to have soma around here as well?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance said:


> She can be a news reporter.


Eh, I never liked the journalists I've seen. Too pushy.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

That sounds like scoop-hungry journalist talk to me.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Not jack-of-all-addictions talk? Hmmm...

Boss, they blew my cover. What now?


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there Matias!
hope you enjoy this community forum
as much as I do ^^


----------

